# LG HBS-730 bluetooth connection problem



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So my bluetooth adapter should be here tomorrow, and i decided to make sure it was easy enough to hook up to windows on my macbook pro running windows 7 64 bit. it sees the headset, but says ' no drivers available'. 

if i reboot the macbook into OS X, bluetooth works flawlessly and I can stream audio from the computer to the headset. its windows I'm having a problem with, and afraid I will have the same problem in Windows 10, which is what I am running on my desktop. 

is there a Windows driver for the LG HBS-730 headset? 

I want to stream game audio from the computer to the headset. Kind of sucks having to have Arkham City on super low volume, or wearing huge clunky headphones popular with WoW back in 2008.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you tried running the bluetooth adapter on a true Windows7 machine? Apps with drivers built for Win7 don't always work properly on Mac OS in boot camp or emulation mode. 

Does the bluetooth adapter spec state that it's compatible with Mac OSX as well as Win7??

<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Click here and see if the device is compatible with Windows 7 and get the compatible drivers.

Windows Compatibility Center


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

bluetooth PCIe adapter should be here sometime today via ups. so no i haven't tried it on a 'true' windows machine. I was just making sure it hooks up ok with windows... which it doesn't. i bought the headset from a buddy at work. he never bothered to hook it up to his asus ROG laptop, only used it for his galaxy S3. 

windows detects it but won't allow me to use it due to no drivers. i thought that bluetooth devices didn't need a seperate driver


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, trying it on a *"true"* native Windows7 machine is the best way to test it. There have always been platform incompatibility issues with Mac OS going all the way back to the original Macintosh in 1984. Macs that contain an actual Intel processor of course do the best job at running Windows native applications.:wink: Over the years, however, there turn out to be hundreds of applications that won't even run on the Macs with the Intel processor built in. :nonono: Some of those companies even went out of business since they couldn't correct the errors in their coding. Moving their "Apps" over to a "true" native Windows7 machine with Intel or even AMD architecture always solved the problem.:grin:

In fact, this is the main reason that the Fortune500 companies only run 5% of Macs on their computing platforms. Makes sense, since many business applications will *NOT* run on the Mac platform, Intel processor or boot camp; in fact have been banned from doing so. 

With this in mind, I went to the Link that Superion provided, the actual Microsoft online compatibility checker, and your Bluetooth device does not come up. :facepalm: That tells me that it's not compatible with Windows7 even on a "true" native platform.  

Hopefully, the new PCIe bluetooth will work; but no guarantees there either. You may wish to borrow a friend's Windows7 desktop to test it. 

Lastly, I have countless Clients over the years that switched from Mac to Windows platform just because of this sort of problem. An awful lot of money is spent on coding applications, and it takes an extra level of effort and *money *to produce a truly "bi-platform" compatible app. Many of the people producing hardware peripherals ignore the proper WHQL testing required to get certified on both platforms. This allows them to sell their devices for less than their competitors; but they often don't perform as advertised. :nonono: Most Consumers are unaware that they need to check for compatibility with Microsoft first--before purchasing the devices. Just because you see the Microsoft Windows logo on the packaging doesn't mean it's been properly tested; many companies use that logo without express permission from Microsoft and are often sued over trademark infringement because of it! :nono:

Good luck with the new bluetooth adapter!

<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

REALLY?? did not know that about Bootcamp.... very interesting. And makes a lot of sense. Thanks for that info!!!

well, got the adapter, hooked it up, and the cable pulled out of the plug on the usb header that came with it. lol... made in china, obviously... wired up a new cable, soldered it together from another usb header i have out of an old compaq, and plugged it in.

it was recognized. I cheated and downloaded boot camp support software and picked the zip file apart for the broadcom bluetooth and wifi drivers. (why is it so tempting to say kexts now?? i grew up on windows since 3.1!!!! grrrrrr) 

everything runs GREAT. the headset was even discovered and paired immediately. I even tested out youtube. audio over bluetooth works. 

this is on windows 10, btw... i still don't know if windows 7 will link up with the headset... 7 on the macbook obviously won't. oh well, its not like its a gaming laptop anyway. I've discovered that 8.1 drivers will work in 10. which is nice... since 10 is still lacking a lot of support


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure thing, ironman.

That's very cool you got it working. :dance: Interesting about the 8.1 drivers on the Win10 platform. I'm on the Microsoft Win10 Early Adopter team. And just about all the programs I use *except 4* worked right off the bat on my initial Win10 build in October. :wink:

I had to look on the map for Spring Valley, I thought that was in NorCal somewhere. Guess it's down near La Mesa - El Cajon area in San Diego. I'm not too far from there being in Big Bear. I did some graduate school down there at San Diego State a few years back for my Teaching Credential. Awesome school! I actually taught at Palomar College a few years in Vista; that's still pretty far north from you, but a really nice area to work; even though I had to commute from Orange County. :grin:

Glad you got it resolved. That's a neat trick using the compaq part.:rofl: It's handy to keep old computers lying around. I do some interesting things with them. So far, it's been a pen/pencil holder from a Fan cooler assembly, and an old hard drive to fix the float arm on my broken toilet. 

Take care!:thumb:_<<<BBJ>>>_


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Sure thing, ironman.
> 
> That's very cool you got it working. :dance: Interesting about the 8.1 drivers on the Win10 platform. I'm on the Microsoft Win10 Early Adopter team. And just about all the programs I use *except 4* worked right off the bat on my initial Win10 build in October. :wink:
> 
> ...



whats interesting is windows 8.1 doesn't support 64bit on my q6600, yet windows 10 64bit installed and runs perfectly. I actually like it better than 7. A lot more speedy. I'm still forced to go to search and type stuff in sometimes... (wheres control panel and device manager????? LOL) 

oh you don't want to see the inside of my computer... i have the fans wired so they spin twice as fast and haven't had a burnout yet, have fans from old power supplies oiled, sealed, and wired to spin faster, all in an old server case. haha... its a true frankenstein. 

anyways... topic solved....


----------

